# Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an



## Elvar (2. August 2012)

*Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Vorab: Es ist kein Witz, auch wenn ich das zuerst dachte. 

Die niederländische Firma "Mars One" plant bis zum Jahr 2023 eine erste feste Siedlung auf dem Mars zu errichten und dann im 2-Jahres-Rythmus vorab ausgewählte Personen dorthin zu transportieren. 
Ziel des Ganzen soll es sein, dass sich nach und nach eine echte Stadt auf dem bisher unbewohnten Planeten ansiedeln soll. Die ersten Bewerber werden allerdings vorab in umfangreichen Tests ausgewählt und anschliessend in einer Lotterie ausgelost. Lediglich 10 Personen werden die Ehre haben als die "ersten Marssiedler" in die Geschichte einzugehen. 
Im Zwei-Jahres-Rythmus folgen dann jeweils 10 weitere Personen die sich freiwillig zur Auswanderung beworben haben + die jeweiligen Nachkommen der Siedler natürlich.

Und was auch nicht ganz zu unterschätzen ist: Wer sich einmal für einen Umzug entschieden hat muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er nie mehr zur Erde zurückkehren wird. Denn ein Rückflug ist laut Mars One ausgeschlossen. 
Das Ganze kam jetzt in die Medien, da die Rover "Curiosity" der NASA planmäßig am 6.Augst gegen 7 Uhr deutscher Zeit auf dem Mars landen soll. Die Flugzeit beträgt insgesamt knapp 9 Monate bei einer Strecke von 560 Millionen Kilometern.

Wer mehr Infos diesbezüglich haben oder sich bewerben will (), hier die offizielle Website der "Umzugsfirma":
Home - Mars One

Geplant ist es wohl so, dass die Firma im Jahr 2016 einen ersten Kommunikationssatelliten zum Mars transportiert und im Jahr 2018 ein Marsfahrzeug auf den Planeten schickt, welches die optimale Lage für eine erste Siedlung herausfinden soll. Zwei Jahre danach sollen weitere Fahrzeuge folgen die den Bau der ersten Siedlung sicherstellen werden.
Laut Plan sollen im Anschluss (im Dezember 2022) die ersten zehn Siedler auf den Mars ausgeflogen werden, die dann - sofern alles wie geplant läuft - im April 2023 auf dem Mars ihre neue Heimat beziehen.

Inwieweit überhaupt die Wasserversorgung etc. dort sichergestellt ist kann ich als Laie jedoch nicht beurteilen. 
Aber ich denke diesbezüglich wird man in naher Zukunft noch einiges erfahren.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Jo wenn ich Zahnweh bekomme, wer operiert dann? Woops, da sterb ich dann in schrecklichen Schmerzen, tja keine große Sache.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Was das ganze abgesehen von den technischen Aspekten in meinen Augen extrem fragwürdig macht, ist dieses große Medienereignis, von dem unter anderem im Video ständig gesprochen wird.
"Big brother wird nichts dagegen sein", "Jeder wird alles mitverfolgen können, was bei der Vorbereitung oder auf dem Mars passiert".

Solche Beobachtung ist schon unter verhältnismäßig normalen Bedingungen heftigster Stress, zusammen mit der unbekannten Situation und dem miteinander eingesperrt sein schreit das geradezu danach, dass dort oben nach einer Weile seehr viel Streit oder schlimmeres an der Tagesordnung sein wird.
Da wird es mehr als nur einen geistigen Zusammenbruch geben.

Im Grunde hört sich das für mich an, wie ein skript für einen Film ähnlich wie "Moon".


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2012)

bei den stürmen da oben bleib ich lieber auf der erde  
mal ehrlich braucht doch nur ein marstornado über die siedlung fegen und weg ist se.

also das geld kann man diesmal wirklich besser investieren.


----------



## Jim hawkins (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Hoffentlich bieten die gleich Gutscheine für den Umzug an. Dann würde ich es sofort Merkel schenken


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Was das ganze abgesehen von den technischen Aspekten in meinen Augen extrem fragwürdig macht, ist dieses große Medienereignis, von dem unter anderem im Video ständig gesprochen wird.
> "Big brother wird nichts dagegen sein", "Jeder wird alles mitverfolgen können, was bei der Vorbereitung oder auf dem Mars passiert".


 
Naja auf dem Mars kann es ja mal eine "Panne" geben mit der Videoübertragung. Und wie wollen die die denn auf die schnelle mal reparieren, wenn der Techniker erstmal 1 knappes jahr unterwegs sein wird 



Jim hawkins schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bieten die gleich Gutscheine für den Umzug an. Dann würde ich es sofort Merkel schenken



Ob die bis dann überhaupt noch... naja andererseits, Unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wartet hier sonst noch wer auf den Start der "Bewerbungsphase?"
Aber der Ping von 360000 schreckt schon ab...


----------



## Fili (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ich find das wirklich klasse und wäre da gerne dabei!

Großartige Sache!

(Wobei mir da gleich wieder Doom3 im Hinterkopf rumschwebt, war ja auch auf dem Mars  )


----------



## KratzeKatze (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Das ist in meinen Augen eine gewaltige Geldverschwendung - haben wir hier auf der Erde nicht genug Probleme, um die man sich kümmern könnte? Das ist doch nur wieder so ein Spektakel für neureiche Schnösel, die nicht wissen, wie sie ihr Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen sollen.

Voll unnötig in meinen Augen..


----------



## lowkres (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ob sie diesen Zeitplan tatsächlich einhalten sollten, mag ich eher zu bezweifeln. Das man nie wieder zurück kann ojeeee? Die Leute werden sich dort gegenseitig abschlachten vor langeweile oder jeden Tag geschlechtsverkehr mit 5 verschiedenen Frauen ojeee das kann mal was werden. Das schlimmste wäre ja noch wenn dort Kinder geboren werden und die Eltern sagen müssen, ja schatzi siehst du das die erde und unser Planet besteht aus Staub und Wüste


----------



## GxGamer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Die haben ein falsches Firmenlogo, so müsste das aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mein erster Gedanke war auch: Die Mars-Basis in Doom 3 hat genau so angefangen! )


----------



## GermanOtaku (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Es ist prinzipiell ein guter Schritt, aber ich denke die können den Zeitplan nicht einhalten. Da sind zuviele Variablen, wie zum Beispiel eine gute Energieversorgung usw. Dennoch finde ich es super, dass es Firmen gibt, die solche Pläne aufstellen und verfolgen. Was wir bei einer Marsbesiedlung nicht alles lernen werden *träum*. Das wird uns auch bei unserem eigenen Planeten helfen, ich sag nur Geo-Engineering


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ich habe natürlich vollkommenes Vertrauen in dieses Unternehmen, die Niederlande haben als etablierte Raumfahrtnation einen mindestens so guten Ruf wie ihre malerische Gebirgslandschaft bei Bergwanderern und Alpinisten.

Man kann Ehefrau, Kinder und die Eiche-rustikal-Schrankwand schonmal vorschicken und dann später nachkommen, wenn man hier noch ein paar abschließende Sachen (z.B. beruflicher Natur) geregelt hat.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Super ... und was macht man dann den ganzen Tag auf dem Mars (auser die Straße fegen ... ) ?

Ich glaub ich bewerbe mich , aber ohne meine Freundin geh ich nirgendwo hin


----------



## keinnick (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wollte mich gerade anmelden aber daraus wird nix. Der Typ von der Telekom-Hotline meinte, dass dort kein DSL verfügbar ist. 

Nee im Ernst:

Kein Mensch war bisher auf dem Mars. Und die wollen es in 11 Jahren schaffen dort die Voraussetzungen für menschliches Leben zu schaffen?! Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die bis dahin ne ganze Menge Kohle von irgendwelchen Investoren einsacken und dann "plötzlich pleite" sind und von der Bildfläche verschwinden.


----------



## Ahab (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wasser wurde schon genannt, Infrastruktur gibts auch nicht. Was haben die denn vor?


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> 2016 anfangen... 2033 umziehen...
> 
> 
> 
> Wie lange fliegt man nochmal zum Mars?



9 Monate...


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

War da nicht was anderes mit 9 Monaten ?... aber danach kann man sich auch vorkommen wie auf einem anderen Planeten.


----------



## Ahab (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Jaja war doof, ich habs auch selbst mal gegooglet. ^^

Also je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto spannender klingt das alles eigentlich. Ich bin mal gespannt was daraus wird und wenn es tatsächlich nur eine Ente ist, zuck ich eben mit den Schultern.  

Mich würde interessieren wie die sich versorgen wollen, vor allem mit Lebensmitteln und Frischluft.


----------



## MiToKo (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wie wäre es, wenn die erstmal ein bisschen kleiner anfangen würden, z.B. mit einer Kolonie auf dem Mond oder einer Raumstation mit >50 Bewohnern. Wenn sie in derartigen Lebensräumen eine halbwegs Autonome Versorgung sicherstellen können, dann sollten sie erst mit der Planung einer Marskolonie beginnen.


----------



## MG42 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

So ein Wochenende oder halbes vlt. ein ganzes Jahr wär noch zu verkraften, aber warum soll man sich schon jetzt dem aussetzen was die Erde in etwa ein paar Jahrhunderten sein (aussehen) wird . Zuhaus ists doch immer am schönsten...


----------



## Chemenu (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Die haben ein falsches Firmenlogo, so müsste das aussehen: ...


 
Ich muss dabei eher daran denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb57088/avp/images/1/1e/Weyland-Yutani_Corp._Logo.gif


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wie groß wollen die denn die Rakete bauen?Instantmobiliar aus der Tüte gibt es ja glaube ich wohl nicht. Hatten da Papa Darth und Onkel Adama die Zündschlüssel in der Kneipe liegen lassen? Hm 9 Monate, wird man da für die Reise eingeschläfert? Was passiert wenn das Ding bei dem Flug sich einen Plattfuß fängt oder Haare in den Vergaser bekommt? Da sind mir doch ein paar Fragezeichen zuviel um ein Ticket lösen zu wollen.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Das ist technisch denke ich in 11 Jahren nicht möglich. Von der Energieversorgung, bis Wasser zu den Lebensmitteln und allem Drum und Dran. Ich denke man wird erster mal so eine Mission wie die zum Mond auf den Mars schicken, was ich im Prinzip auch viel besser finde. 

Das sollte die ganze Welt finanzieren und mitmachen, keine einzelne Nation mehr. Und dann von mir aus eine Flagge für die gesamte Menschheit da oben hissen, den im Prinzip sind wir ja ALLE gleich.  

Hab mal so Dokus gesehen um denen es über eine Marsmission ging. Die kosten sind sooooooooo immens dass es glaube ich sogar nur geht wenn JEDE Nation der Welt mitmacht und ihre Spezialisten, Ingenieure zur Verfügung stellt. Ein Privatunternehmen könnte das nichtmal. 

Auf jeden Fall denke ich dass dieses Projekt groß scheitern wird und ich denke auch nicht an eine bemannte Marsmission vor 2035-2040.


Ich frage mich eher ob deren Prozzessoren von Intel oder AMD sein werden?? Hmmm


----------



## Oliver-Genesis (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wie soll man da atmen?? Da muss es eine stetige Sauerstofflieferung geben. Sollte mal ein Schiff nicht angekommen, sterben alle.
Essen gibts da bestimmt nur EPA oder instant Müll. Obst und Gemüse wird es auch nicht geben, vielleicht nur als Konzentrat.
Entweder sterben die Menschen da oben an Sauerstoffmangel, Vitaminmangel, unbekannten Krankheiten oder spätenstens an der geringeren Schwerkraft.

Rosige Aussichten für diejenigen die da hin wollen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wie wollen die eigentlich die Umzüge machen 
Mit Wohnwagen


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Das ist genau so schwachsinnig, wie Grundstücke auf dem Mond oder Sterne zu kaufen^^

Außerdem gibts auf dem Mars keine Campingplätze.


----------



## Tiz92 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Also ich würde sofort an einer Marsmission teilnehmen wenn ich könnte, aber an keiner Lebenslangen. Eher rauf, ein paar Wochen untersuchen forschen usw. und dann wieder nach Hause fliegen und hoffentlich was tolles mitbringen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auf dem Mars keine Campingplätze.



Damit war nur dem Umzug gemeint


----------



## Atomtoaster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Leider kein Internet dort oben. 
Unsere Satelliten werden wohl nicht soweit reichen.
Dann gründen wir dort ein riesiges Netzwerk und ich pack 10 Server ein für die gängigen MP Titel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Leider kein Internet dort oben.
> Unsere Satelliten werden wohl nicht soweit reichen.


 
Auf deren Seite wird erklärt, dass man zwar Internet (und Fernsehen) bekommen kann, allerdings das Signal 3 Minuten pro Strecke braucht, du also 6 Minuten beispielsweise für einen Senderwechsel brauchst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Da fliege ich doch lieber mit dem oder dem.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Naja, im Zuge des Klimawandels steigt ja über kurz oder lang der Meeresspiegel. Vielleicht denken die Holländer einfach einen Schritt weiter und haben sich da schon ne neue Heimat ausgekuckt.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Auf deren Seite wird erklärt, dass man zwar Internet (und Fernsehen) bekommen kann, allerdings das Signal 3 Minuten pro Strecke braucht, du also 6 Minuten beispielsweise für einen Senderwechsel brauchst.



Gibt nen kack Ping. Zocken kannste da vergessen...


----------



## robbe (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gibt nen kack Ping. Zocken kannste da vergessen...


 
Außer du hast dort deine eigenen Gameserver. Kannst aber halt nur mit den anderen Leuten dort ordentlich zocken


Das ganze klingt zwar sehr interessant, aber ich halt es dennoch für blödsinn, zumindest in der kurzen Zeit. Schließlich gibts noch nich mal Touristenflüge zum Mond, da werden wir ja wohl kaum in nen paar Jahren eine Siedlung auf dem Mars haben.


----------



## Atomtoaster (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Auf deren Seite wird erklärt, dass man zwar Internet (und Fernsehen) bekommen kann, allerdings das Signal 3 Minuten pro Strecke braucht, du also 6 Minuten beispielsweise für einen Senderwechsel brauchst.


 

Soweit hab ich nicht gelesen.
Najut dann wär trotzdem der Ping zu hoch.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wobei das technisch natürlich schon interessant wäre, die wollen ja z.B. ihr Wasser aus dem Marsboden ziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Wobei das technisch natürlich schon interessant wäre, die wollen ja z.B. ihr Wasser aus dem Marsboden ziehen.



Notfalls nimmt einen Installateur mit der während des Fluges eine Notleitung legt. Auch müßte Sprit mit nach oben damit der Slogan " Mars macht Mobil " nicht an Bedeutung verliert


----------



## kühlprofi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ohne Kapitalismus wären schon längst Leute auf dem Mars angesiedelt worden


----------



## OctoCore (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Genau. Ein Hoch auf die Arbeiter und Bauern.
Die ersten Siedler hätten es zwar schwer ... aber ihre organischen Reste sind bestimmt ein guter Dünger für den sonst eher sterilen Boden - die zweite Welle würde ihnen ein Denkmal errichten und in den Resten ihre Rüben pflanzen.

Aber offiziell gibt es ja noch Kommunisten - und es sind auch schon SF-Autoren auf die Idee gekommen.
Aus dem Klappentext von "Roter Staub" (Paul McAuley):


> Als der Westen mit seinem Terraforming-Projekt des Mars gescheitert ist, versuchen es die Chinesen - indem sie kurzerhand ihre mißliebigen Tibeter dort ansiedeln, und die tun ihre Arbeit mit Erfolg. Bald fängt es in den Wüsten des Roten Planeten an zu sprießen.


----------



## Aer0 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

wie teuer ist ein pakettransport falls ich mal neue hardware brauche?


----------



## DominikZepp (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ohne Kapitalismus wären schon längst Leute auf dem Mars angesiedelt worden


 
Ohne Kapitalismus würden wir noch alle auf dem Feld arbeiten und wenn die Kirche abends läutet zu Fuß mit unserem Ochsen zur Scheune zurück gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Aer0 schrieb:


> wie teuer ist ein pakettransport falls ich mal neue hardware brauche?



lohnt nicht, bis es da wäre dann ist das Gelumpe völlig veraltet.
In meinen Augen haben die es sich nicht konsequent bis zum Ende durchdacht


----------



## kühlprofi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



DominikZepp schrieb:


> Ohne Kapitalismus würden wir noch alle auf dem Feld arbeiten und wenn die Kirche abends läutet zu Fuß mit unserem Ochsen zur Scheune zurück gehen.



Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht..


----------



## nay (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Jim hawkins schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bieten die gleich Gutscheine für den Umzug an. Dann würde ich es sofort Merkel schenken


 
Wenn du den ganzen Bundestag auf den Mars schießen würdest, dann hättest du nach 7 Tagen eine Bande verlauster Affen wie in Der Herr der Fliegen.


----------



## Sloth (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Eine tolle Sache! Wer das als sinnlos bezeichnet, der soll sich mal vor Augen halten, wo die Menscheit heute ohne ihre Pioniere und Erfinder währe! 

2023 ist ein denkbar frühes Datum für die erste Besiedelung des Mars. Ich denke, in keiner Si-Fi Chronologie gibt es ein ähnlich schnelles Voranschreiten der Menschheit. Es stellt sich aber die Frage, in wie weit man dort von der totalen Abhängigkeit der Nachschublieferungen einer Firma leben möchte. Was ist denn, wenn die Firma Pleite macht? Wer schickt dann Nachschub? Und was überhaupt können die Marsbewohner selbst produzieren und welchen Lebensstandard hätten sie?

Erstmal abwarten bis 2022, dann sehen wir weiter. Vielleicht verzögert sich das Projekt, wird auf Eis gelegt oder untersagt...


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Für die die über den Ping meckern... diese 3-6 min. sind nur in minimaler Entfernung von der Erde gültig, da der Mars für einen Umlauf fast doppelt so lange braucht wie die erde ist diese auch fast 2x pro Marsjahr auf der anderen Seite der Sonne... kurz davor und kurz danach hat man dann einen Ping von (wenn überhaupt) ca. 1573500ms xD

Weiß net ob die Server so lange auf euch warten xD


----------



## Sloth (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Für die die über den Ping meckern... diese 3-6 min. sind nur in minimaler Entfernung von der Erde gültig, da der Mars für einen Umlauf fast doppelt so lange braucht wie die erde ist diese auch fast 2x pro Marsjahr auf der anderen Seite der Sonne... kurz davor und kurz danach hat man dann einen Ping von (wenn überhaupt) ca. 1573500ms xD
> 
> Weiß net ob die Server so lange auf euch warten xD


Man kann immer noch Schach oder andere rundenbasierten Spiele zocken.
Außerdem könnte man auf dem Mars ja auch Lan-Parties veranstalten.


----------



## 10203040 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Naja, immerhin können Sie es gut verschleiern falls etwas schief geht. +1 für die Marsmission.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



M4gic schrieb:


> Ich find das gut!
> 
> Marsbewohner werden als Alternative zur anschließenden Sicherheitsverwahrung
> 
> Quasi ganz nach dem Motto: Weg mit dem Dreck


 
So wie früher Australien? Hat was


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ja und dann können wirs irgendwann auf dem Mars wohnlich machen aber dann hocken da die ganzen Knackis rum^^


----------



## mixxed_up (2. August 2012)

Ich find das Projekt eine gute Sache. Die Vorangehenden werden immer ausgelacht ... am Ende sind die es, die lachen. 

Irgendjemand muss anfangen. Die Erde war bzw. Ist die Kinderstube der Menschen, mit der Besiedelung eines neuen Planeten werden sie in eine neue Sphäre aufsteigen. Die ersten Menschen dort werden diejenigen sein, die unsere neue Heimat erbaut haben.  Ich hab mal ne Doku darüber gesehen, die besagt, dass der Mensch definitiv fähig zum Terraforming ist. Nur wird der Prozess etwa 500 Jahre dauern. Zunächst muss mit Hilfe von Fabriken und anderen ein Super-CO² Ausstoß in Angriff genommen werden, woraufhin der Mars sich innerhalb von 300 Jahren etwa auf das Niveau der Erde erwärmt haben wird. Daraufhin wird das auf dem Mars vorhandene Eis schmilzen und Flüsse und Meere bilden. Während der Prozesse soll sich gebundenes Kohlendioxid aus dem Boden lösen, was die Fotosynthese möglich macht. Nach dem Anpflanzen von Bäumen wird sich innerhalb von 200 Jahren eine ordentliche Atmosphäre gebildet haben und Bäm, haben wir eine zweite Erde, wo wir Tiere und Menschen von ebendieser ansiedeln können. Und das Ganze ist keineswegs Blödsinn. In meiner Erklärung fehlen natürlich noch einige Schritte, aber das liegt in meiner Bruchstückhaften Erinnerung begründet.

Die ersten Siedler werden das vorbereiten und zukünftigen Generationen eine taufrische Heimat bieten können. Wenn man das so sieht, ist der Mensch ein von der Natur gesähter Samen, der das Leben weiterträgt ...


----------



## Sloth (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich find das Projekt eine gute Sache. Die Vorangehenden werden immer ausgelacht ... am Ende sind die es, die lachen.
> 
> Irgendjemand muss anfangen. Die Erde war bzw. Ist die Kinderstube der Menschen, mit der Besiedelung eines neuen Planeten werden sie in eine neue Sphäre aufsteigen. Die ersten Menschen dort werden diejenigen sein, die unsere neue Heimat erbaut haben.  Ich hab mal ne Doku darüber gesehen, die besagt, dass der Mensch definitiv fähig zum Terraforming ist. Nur wird der Prozess etwa 500 Jahre dauern. Zunächst muss mit Hilfe von Fabriken und anderen ein Super-CO² Ausstoß in Angriff genommen werden, woraufhin der Mars sich innerhalb von 300 Jahren etwa auf das Niveau der Erde erwärmt haben wird. Daraufhin wird das auf dem Mars vorhandene Eis schmilzen und Flüsse und Meere bilden. Während der Prozesse soll sich gebundenes Kohlendioxid aus dem Boden lösen, was die Fotosynthese möglich macht. Nach dem Anpflanzen von Bäumen wird sich innerhalb von 200 Jahren eine ordentliche Atmosphäre gebildet haben und Bäm, haben wir eine zweite Erde, wo wir Tiere und Menschen von ebendieser ansiedeln können. Und das Ganze ist keineswegs Blödsinn. In meiner Erklärung fehlen natürlich noch einige Schritte, aber das liegt in meiner Bruchstückhaften Erinnerung begründet.
> 
> Die ersten Siedler werden das vorbereiten und zukünftigen Generationen eine taufrische Heimat bieten können. Wenn man das so sieht, ist der Mensch ein von der Natur gesähter Samen, der das Leben weiterträgt ...


Es gibt ja verschiedene Verfahren, die erdacht wurden. Mit einem Weiteren soll durch Konzentration des Sonnenlichts auf einen relativ kleinen Bereich des Mars dort eine Temperatur erzeugt werden, die lebensfreundlich ist. Alles Leben würde sich dann aber in einer Kuppel abspielen, denn dieses Verfahren erzeugt ja keine Atmosphäre.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Naja...nette PR Aktion. An mehr glaube ich *nicht*.., zuvieles, die Auswirkungen der Strahlung während Reise etc.. die die Nasa überlegen lassen hat, ob man dort nicht günstiger ein One-Way Ticket mit alten, nicht fortpflanzungswilligen Personen besser absolvieren sollte...

Und die wollen dort eine Kolonie bauen?....Wenn man sieht, das hier auf der Erde mit ehrgeizigen Projekten wie Desertec möglicherweise schon wieder nicht mit letzter Konsequenz durchgezogen wird...wollen die, in einigen Jahren/Jahrzehnten ein derartiges Projekt auf die Beine stellen...


----------



## LOGIC (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Besiedelt erst mal den Mond...der ist wenigstens ein stück näher. Und was will man da bitte machen ? Das sind ja dann ganz gewöhnliche Menschen und keine Forscher. Die sind dann in den kleinen "Häuschen" und regen sich auf das sie bis zu ihrem lebensende dort gefangen sind


----------



## kühlprofi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Besiedelt erst mal den Mond...der ist wenigstens ein stück näher. Und was will man da bitte machen ? Das sind ja dann ganz gewöhnliche Menschen und keine Forscher. Die sind dann in den kleinen "Häuschen" und regen sich auf das sie bis zu ihrem lebensende dort gefangen sind



Das mit dem aufregen hat was ^^.
Jedoch denke ich nicht, dass sie irgendwelche Dummköpfe auf den Mars schicken würden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Gut es sind zwar noch ein paar Jährchen, aber bevor man da irgendwelche Leute hoch schießt müßte ja erstmal eine Basis geschaffen werden und die Raketentechnik halte ich für solche Vorhaben noch als sehr dürftig.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, im Zuge des Klimawandels steigt ja über kurz oder lang der Meeresspiegel. Vielleicht denken die Holländer einfach einen Schritt weiter und haben sich da schon ne neue Heimat ausgekuckt.



Haben sie schon lang geregelt. Du musst nur mal auf einen Champingplatz gehen. Da wimmelts von denen. 
Sobald die Dämme brechen hocken sie alle in ihr Wohnmobil und ab geht's auf ihren Lieblingskampingplatz. 

Wegen leben auf dem Mars: 
Irgendwo war mal was, dass man dort CO2 freisetzen könnte um eine Atmosphäre zu schaffen. Falls es da dann noch Wasser hat, wird man in 50-100 Jahren Moos anpflanzen können. Irgendwann hat man an Äquator dann einen nördlichen Nadelwald und könnte dann auch Siedlungen bauen.
Klingt angenehmer als den ganzen Tag in einer kleinen Kapsel zu hocken und sich zu langweilen.


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Nette Idee. Aber in 20 Jahren ne Siedlung in irgendeiner Form auf dem Mars zu haben ist.. naja.. sehr optimistisch. 

Das man sich vom Mond zurückgezogen hat versteh ich auch nicht. Damals wurden die Missionen ja angeblich wegen niedrigen Einschaltquoten eingestellt, die wären heute bestimmt wieder höher. Man sollte sich da erst Mal ein bisl Erfahrung holen. Bei ner Mars-Mission gibts keinen Spielraum für Fehler wie damals z.B. bei Apollo 13. Selbst das "Houston, wir haben ein Problem" würde bis zu 20 Minuten brauchen um hier anzukommen.

Aber irgendeiner muss ja anfangen, zumindest mit der Idee. Die USA haben für sowas kein Geld mehr. Normalerweise könnten sie ja wieder Massenvernichtungswaffen in irgendeinem Öl-Land suchen, aber seit der Irakkrieg dann doch mehr Geld gekostet hat (1 Milliarde Dollar pro Tag) als die ganzen Ölfirmen später wieder reingekriegt haben, suchen sie wohl erst mal ne neue Einnahmequelle. Höchstens die Chinesen könnten das bis 2020 packen.



john201050 schrieb:


> Irgendwo war mal was, dass man dort CO2 freisetzen könnte um eine Atmosphäre zu schaffen. Falls es da dann noch Wasser hat, wird man in 50-100 Jahren Moos anpflanzen können. Irgendwann hat man an Äquator dann einen nördlichen Nadelwald und könnte dann auch Siedlungen bauen.



Soweit ich weiß ist der Mars zu leicht um dauerhaft ne Atmosphäre zu halten. Also egal was man da macht, es wäre nicht von Dauer.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wichtig für den Erfolg des Unternehmens ist vor allem, dass sich ausreichend Personen finden um eine Kolonie auf dem Mars aufbauen zu können, diese sollten natürlich auch entsprechend zahlungskräftig sein.

Daran wird die Sache aber scheitern.

Abgesehen von der Zahl müsste die Gruppe natürlich auch noch andere Anforderungen erfüllen, man bräuchte vor allem etwa Ärzte und Techniker

Aber selbst wenn sich eine geeignete, motivierte Gruppe findet halte ich den Zeitplan für "sehr optimistisch"; eine dauerhaft lebensfähige Marskolonie aufzubauen erfordert einiges an know-how, das heute teils nur in Ansätzen existiert.

Ein Problem wäre etwa die Energieversorgung: diese könnte man etwa mit einem Kernreaktor oder mit einem großen Solarfeld sicherstellen; hat man _ausreichend_ Energie ist vieles schon mal einfacher; auf dem Mars gibt es sehr große Mengen von Eisenerz, man könnte also einfach Eisen und Stahl herstellen, dabei fällt praktischerweise Sauerstoff an. Die Athmosphäre des Mars besteht großteils aus CO2, dieses könnte man ebenfalls zur Sauerstoffgewinnung nutzen, Pflanzen benötigen das CO2 natürlich auch um zu wachsen, mit ausreichen Energie könnte man auch Eis schmelzen und so Wasser gewinnen und Ziegel als Baumaterial brennen. Auch Glas könnte man relativ einfach herstellen.

Aber so weit muss man erstmal kommen.

Man muss natürlich auch die Nahrungsversorgung sicherstellen, eine sehr aufwendige Angelegenheit; wenn die Kolonie nicht für immer auf extrem teure Erdimporte angewiesen sein soll müsste man irgendwie einige Gewächshäuser errichten; CO2 gibt es ja wenigstens schon, künstliche Beleuchtung wäre hilfreich, die Sonne ist auf dem Mars erheblich schwächer als auf der Erde. Man bräuche aber in jedem Fall auch eine beachtliche Agrarfläche um eine größere Kolonie zu versorgen.

Ein großes Problem ist auch die Herstellung von _Kunststoffen_; auf dem Mars gibt es ja soweit bekannt kein Erdöl oder vergleichbare Rohstoffe, die Herstellung dieser heute für uns so selbstverständlichen Materialien wäre für die Bewohner der Marskolonie also ein sehr großes Problem; für viele Anwendungen sind sie aber fast unerlässlich, etwa für Dichtungen oder die Isolierung elektischer Leitungen, auch der Bau bzw. die Reperatur von z.B. überlebenswichtigen Raumanzügen ist ohne geeignete Kunststoffe (fast) undenkbar. Man könnte nur irgendwie versuchen auf Basis von CO2 und Wasser einfache Kunststoffe zu erzeugen oder Pflanzenmaterial als Ausgangsstoff nutzen; letzteres ist auf dem Mars aber natürlich sehr wertvoll, ersteres ist technisch anspruchsvoll und aufwendig.

Gibt freilich noch zahlreiche weitere (potentielle) Probleme.



> Soweit ich weiß ist der Mars zu leicht um dauerhaft ne Atmosphäre zu halten. Also egal was man da macht, es wäre nicht von Dauer.


 
Doch, der Mars kann durchaus (einigermaßen) dauerhaft eine Athmosphäre halten- er hat ja auch eine:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Marsatmosphäre besteht zu 95,3 % aus Kohlenstoffdioxid. Dazu kommen noch 2,7 % Stickstoff, 1,6 % Argon, geringe Anteile an Sauerstoff (1300 ppm) und Kohlenmonoxid (800 ppm) sowie Spuren von Wasserdampf (210 ppm) und anderen Verbindungen oder Elementen.
> Die Atmosphäre ist ziemlich staubig. Sie enthält Teilchen mit etwa 1,5 µm im Durchmesser, die den Himmel über dem Mars in einem blassen gelb- bis orange-braunen Farbton erscheinen lassen.
> Der atmosphärische Druck beträgt auf der Oberfläche des Mars im Schnitt nur 6,36 hPa (Hektopascal). Im Vergleich zu durchschnittlich 1013 hPa auf der Erde sind dies nur 0,63 % und entspricht dem Luftdruck der Erdatmosphäre in 35 Kilometern Höhe. Die Atmosphäre wurde wahrscheinlich im Laufe der Zeit vom Sonnenwind abgetragen und in den Weltraum mitgerissen. Dies wurde durch die geringe Schwerkraft des Planeten und sein schwaches Magnetfeld begünstigt, das kaum Schutz vor den hochenergetischen Teilchen der Sonne bietet.


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine gewaltige Geldverschwendung - haben wir hier auf der Erde nicht genug Probleme, um die man sich kümmern könnte? Das ist doch nur wieder so ein Spektakel für neureiche Schnösel, die nicht wissen, wie sie ihr Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen sollen.
> 
> Voll unnötig in meinen Augen..



Ne, ich sag dir was unnötig ist:

Alles. Alles bis auf hier wegzukommen. Denn das sollte das Ziel der Menschheit sein, und eigentlich sind wir schon weit genug dafür. Ein Asteroid, ein gewaltiger Sonnensturm, ein Gammablitz oder sonst irgendwas, was täglich irgendwo im Universum passiert und wir sind weg. Das wir unseren Planeten selbst zerstören ist da nur Nebensache. Das oberste Ziel also sollte sein die Menschheit zu verteilen damit sie überlebt. Und dafür müssen wir nun mal raus ins All und forschen. Das ist auf jedenfall wichtiger als alles was wir hier den ganzen Tag machen. Was war das doch gleich? Achja, Reichtum sammeln. Cool.

Und falls du die armen Länder dieser Welt meinst, sind wir mal realistisch, daran wird sich in nächster Zeit eh nix ändern. Was woanders passiert war dem Menschen schon immer egal. Er ist und bleibt ein Tier, mit nem Smartphone rumzurennen ändert daran nix. Die meisten sagen doch, wenn sie was im TV über Armut sehen: "Oh, wie schrecklich, da muss man echt was tun". 10 Minuten später haben es 99,99% wieder vergessen und mampfen Pizza oder spielen Playstation.

Erst mal sollte das überleben aller auf dem Plan stehen, und danach so Luxussachen wie das bekämpfen von Krankheit & Armut.




Superwip schrieb:


> auf dem Mars gibt es ja soweit bekannt kein Erdöl


 
Ne, dafür gibts da aber Marsöl. SCNR 

Naja, haben tut er eine, aber ne sehr dünne. Im Text steht ja, sie wurde abgetragen, also kann man nicht mehr wirklich von Atmosphäre sprechen. Ich weiß nur, dass es mal ne dichtere gab. Scheinbar doch durch Sonnenwinde abgetragen, hab ich wohl verwechselt. Glaube es war doch das Wasser, was sich verflüchtigt hat wegen der geringen Schwerkraft. Wie auch immer, simples Terraforming ist da nicht drin.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> Naja, haben tut er eine, aber ne sehr dünne. Im Text steht ja, sie wurde abgetragen, also kann man nicht mehr wirklich von Atmosphäre sprechen. Ich weiß nur, dass es mal ne dichtere gab. Scheinbar doch durch Sonnenwinde abgetragen, hab ich wohl verwechselt. Glaube es war doch das Wasser, was sich verflüchtigt hat wegen der geringen Schwerkraft. Wie auch immer, simples Terraforming ist da nicht drin.


 
Die Atmosphäre des Mars ist durchaus sehr wesentlich!

Sie sorgt etwa dafür, dass es auf dem Mars Sandstürme und ähnliche Wetterereignisse gibt, es wäre auch denkbar auf dem Mars Luftschiffe, Ballone oder sogar aerodynamische Flugzeuge zu betreiben.

Das sie abgetragen wurde ist auch nur eine Theorie; wenn dann war das ein Prozess, der etliche Millionen Jahre gedauert hat. Glücklicherweise gibt es auf dem Mars -vor Ort- eine sehr günstige Möglichkeit die Athmosphäre etwas aufzufrischen: die Polkappen des Mars bestehen zu großen Teilen aus gefrohrenem CO2 (Trockeneis); wenn es gelänge dieses soweit zu erwärmen, dass es sublimiert könnte man die Athmosphäre schon wesentlich dichter machen und den Treibhauseffekt fördern.

Außerdem schützt die Marsathmosphäre einigermaßen vor kosmischer Strahlung und sorgt dafür, dass man auf dem Mars nicht so schwere Raumanzüge braucht wie etwa auf dem Mond oder im offenen Weltraum.


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das sie abgetragen wurde ist auch nur eine Theorie; wenn dann war das ein Prozess, der etliche Millionen Jahre gedauert hat. Glücklicherweise gibt es auf dem Mars -vor Ort- eine sehr günstige Möglichkeit die Athmosphäre etwas aufzufrischen: die Polkappen des Mars bestehen zu großen Teilen aus gefrohrenem CO2 (Trockeneis); wenn es gelänge dieses soweit zu erwärmen, dass es sublimiert könnte man die Athmosphäre schon wesentlich dichter machen und den Treibhauseffekt fördern.


 
Ja, man erzeugt ne Atmosphäre, aber dann fliegt sie wieder weg. Natürlich dauert das ne Zeit, aber das erzeugen der Atmosphäre auch. Weiß nicht ob sich das vom Aufwand her lohnen würde. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man nur einen Versuch hätte. Naja, bin da kein Spezialist, aber ich glaube wenn sowas auch nur ansatzweise möglich wäre, dann wäre die Marsmission ein viel größeres Thema. Momentan ist da einfach zu wenig zu holen und niemand will das Lehrgeld für den ersten Flug bezahlen. Weder die hunderte Milliarden Euro, noch die Menschenleben die das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kosten wird.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Die Athmosphäre würde nicht einfach "wegfliegen"; es würden eben hin und wieder Teilchen aus der oberen Athmosphäre durch die kosmische Strahlung so stark beschleunigt werden, dass sie das Schwerefeld des Mars verlassen; bis das aber nennenswerte Auswirkungen hat dauert es, wie gesagt, etliche Millionen Jahre.

Diesen Effekt gibt es übrigens auch auf der Erde, vor allem leichte Gase wie Helium und Wasserstoff gehen so verloren, soweit ich weiß etliche Tonnen jährlich.  Allerdings wird der Effekt auf der Erde in ausreichendem Maß durch Teilchen ausgeglichen, die über den Sonnenwind hereinkommen.

Wie lange es dauern würde die Polkappen des Mars zu sublimieren ist dagegen eigentlich eine reine Energiefrage: mit mehr Energie gehts schneller. Die vermutlich schnellste Methode wäre eine Reihe von Thermonuklearen Explosionen, der Nachteil wäre natürlich eine gewisse Verstrahlung. Ob diese Methode daher praktikabel wäre weiß ich nicht; wenn ja, dann könnte man die Sache wohl innerhalb weniger Jahre erledigen, wenn man es darauf anlegt.


----------



## Mast3rmind (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Alles. Alles bis auf hier wegzukommen. Denn das sollte das Ziel der Menschheit sein



wenn doch bloss mehr so leute wie du und ich denken würden!


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das Projekt eine gute Sache. Die Vorangehenden werden immer ausgelacht ... am Ende sind die es, die lachen.
> 
> Irgendjemand muss anfangen. Die Erde war bzw. Ist die Kinderstube der Menschen, mit der Besiedelung eines neuen Planeten werden sie in eine neue Sphäre aufsteigen. Die ersten Menschen dort werden diejenigen sein, die unsere neue Heimat erbaut haben.  Ich hab mal ne Doku darüber gesehen, die besagt, dass der Mensch definitiv fähig zum Terraforming ist. Nur wird der Prozess etwa 500 Jahre dauern. Zunächst muss mit Hilfe von Fabriken und anderen ein Super-CO² Ausstoß in Angriff genommen werden, woraufhin der Mars sich innerhalb von 300 Jahren etwa auf das Niveau der Erde erwärmt haben wird. Daraufhin wird das auf dem Mars vorhandene Eis schmilzen und Flüsse und Meere bilden. Während der Prozesse soll sich gebundenes Kohlendioxid aus dem Boden lösen, was die Fotosynthese möglich macht. Nach dem Anpflanzen von Bäumen wird sich innerhalb von 200 Jahren eine ordentliche Atmosphäre gebildet haben und Bäm, haben wir eine zweite Erde, wo wir Tiere und Menschen von ebendieser ansiedeln können. Und das Ganze ist keineswegs Blödsinn. In meiner Erklärung fehlen natürlich noch einige Schritte, aber das liegt in meiner Bruchstückhaften Erinnerung begründet.
> 
> Die ersten Siedler werden das vorbereiten und zukünftigen Generationen eine taufrische Heimat bieten können. Wenn man das so sieht, ist der Mensch ein von der Natur gesähter Samen, der das Leben weiterträgt ...



aber der mars? lebensfeindlicher gehts wohl kaum jedenfalls für uns.


----------



## Sloth (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Seeefe schrieb:


> aber der mars? lebensfeindlicher gehts wohl kaum jedenfalls für uns.


Haste mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da jetzt geschrieben hast? Meinste, es gibt irgendeinen weniger lebensfeindlichen Planeten in unserer Reichweite als den Mars, von dem man übrigens annimmt, daß er mal erdähnlich war?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Alternativen hier im Sonnensystem wären wohl bloß Titan und Europa, aber die sind etwas sehr weit weg.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. August 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativen hier im Sonnensystem wären wohl bloß Titan und Europa, aber die sind etwas sehr weit weg.



Titan ist auch so ein Kandidat. Gäbe es dort Leben, wäre es nur eine Erde mit anderer Zummensetzung.  Methanseen ftw. Flüssiges Wasser oder Eis gibt es da meines Wissens nicht ---> ungeeignet.

Unter Enceladus und Triton soll es Neuerdings ja auch Wasserozeane geben, bei Europa ist das ja schon mehr oder weniger sicher. Schade, dass wir keine Wasserpokemon () sind.


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da jetzt geschrieben hast? Meinste, es gibt irgendeinen weniger lebensfeindlichen Planeten in unserer Reichweite als den Mars, von dem man übrigens annimmt, daß er mal erdähnlich war?



1. gehts um den mars und ich hab von keinen anderen planeten geredet also mein ich auch keinen anderen. ich weiß schon was ich geschrieben habe.
2. war er vllt. mal erdähnlich richtig er war es vllt. mal


----------



## mixxed_up (2. August 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> 1. gehts um den mars und ich hab von keinen anderen planeten geredet also mein ich auch keinen anderen. ich weiß schon was ich geschrieben habe.
> 2. war er vllt. mal erdähnlich richtig er war es vllt. mal



Hast du überhaupt gelesen, was er geschrieben hat?


----------



## Sloth (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Seeefe schrieb:


> 1. gehts um den mars und ich hab von keinen anderen planeten geredet also mein ich auch keinen anderen. ich weiß schon was ich geschrieben habe.
> 2. war er vllt. mal erdähnlich richtig er war es vllt. mal


Sicher geht es um den Mars. Wurde nicht bestritten.


----------



## Nuallan (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Zahl müsste die Gruppe natürlich auch noch andere Anforderungen erfüllen, man bräuchte vor allem etwa Ärzte und Techniker



Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt ist eine Sache ziemlich erschreckend. Die Leute müssten wirklich die Anforderungen erfüllen, müssten u.a. topfit sein und so wenig Krankheiten wie nur möglich mit "einschleppen". Das würde für den dortigen Genpool aber heißen, dass sozusagen nur bessere oder perfekte Menschen geboren werden. Und das würde irgendwann zu Problemen führen. Vielleicht gibts dann Konflikte zwischen denen und uns. Der erste Marskrieg sozusagen.

Verdammt das hätte ich als Drehbuch verkaufen können. 



Mast3rmind schrieb:


> wenn doch bloss mehr so leute wie du und ich denken würden!



Ach, die Zeit wird schon kommen. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir dann noch genug Ressourcen haben für so eine Expansion bzw. dem ersten Schritt..


----------



## Apfelkuchen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ich sag doch, das liest sich wie ein Film mit Ähnlichkeiten zu "Moon" 
Wenn die das wirklich durchziehen wollen, werden diese Menschen zu den am schlimmsten belasteten in der jüngeren Geschichte gehören.

Es gibt einfach so unglaublich vieles, das schiefgehen kann aber nicht darf.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Das ist doch totale Illusion, einfach nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> Haste mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da jetzt geschrieben hast? Meinste, es gibt irgendeinen weniger lebensfeindlichen Planeten in unserer Reichweite als den Mars, von dem man übrigens annimmt, daß er mal erdähnlich war?


 
Davon, dass der Mars vielleicht irgendwann mal erdähnlich war hat man nicht viel.

Es gibt im Sonnensystem noch einige andere Möglichkeiten... gehen wir sie mal durch:

-Merkur
-> zu heiß

-Venus
-> zu heiß

-Mond
-> nur sehr wenig Wasser, kann dafür aber relativ einfach von der Erde aus versorgt werden

-Asteroiden
-> man könnte eine Weltraumkolonie errichten, die ihre Rohstoffe weitgehend unabhängig aus Asteroiden bezieht

-Mars
-> wohl noch am Lebensfreundlichsten aber weit weg; bis auf Kohlenwasserstoffe ein breites Angebot an Rohstoffen

-Jupiter
-> Unbewohnbar, keine feste Oberfläche, eine Weltraumkolonie könnte aber Rohstoffe aus den Ringen und der oberen Atmosphäre gewinnen

-Io (Jupitermond)
-> kein Wasser, starke Vulkanische Aktivitäten, sogut wie unbewohnbar

-Europa (Jupitermond)
-> Vollständig von Wassereis bedeckt; die Gewinnung anderer Rohstoffe könnte ein Problem sein; vermutlich gibt es unter dem Eis einen flüssigen Ozean, das wäre allerdings nicht sehr hilfreich

-Ganymed (Jupitermond)
-> Vollständig von Wassereis bedeckt, jedoch mit einem hohen Anteil an Gestein, sehr kalt, (extrem dünne) Sauerstoffatmosphäre

-Kallisto (Jupitermond)
-> Vollständig von Wassereis bedeckt, möglicherweise mit flüssigem Ozean darunter, relativ hoher Gesteinsanteil, v.A. Silikate, (vermutlich) dünne CO2 Atmosphäre; in den 1980ern plante die NASA eine bemannte Mission als nächsten Schritt nach einem Marsflug... na ja... mal sehen... die Durchführung ist für "ab 2045" angesetzt.

-Sonstige Jupitermonde
-> relativ klein, durch die geringe Schwerkraft ist es leicht Raumschiffe zu starten und nicht vorhandene Rohstoffe auf anderen Monden, in den Ringen oder in der Atmosphäre des Saturn abzubauen

-Saturn
-> Unbewohnbar, keine feste Oberfläche, wie auch bei den anderen Gasriesen könnte eine Weltraumkolonie aber Rohstoffe aus den Ringen und der oberen Atmosphäre gewinnen

-Titan (Saturnmond)
-> Dichte Atmosphäre aus Stickstoff, "Wetter" mit flüssigem Methan, große Vorkommen von Kohlenwasserstoffen. Oberfläche aus einer relativ homogenen Mischung von Wassereis und Gestein, Teilweise Seen aus flüssigem Methan, unter der oberen Eisschicht existiert möglicherweise flüssiges Wasser. Durch das Rohstoffangebot und die Atmosphäre ein eigentlich sehr guter Platz für eine Kolonie, man muss nur genügend Energie erzeugen.

-Sonstige Saturnmonde
-> relativ klein, durch die geringe Schwerkraft ist es leicht Raumschiffe zu starten und nicht vorhandene Rohstoffe auf anderen Monden, in den Ringen oder in der Atmosphäre des Saturn abzubauen

-Uranus
-> Unbewohnbar, keine feste Oberfläche, wie auch bei den anderen Gasriesen könnte eine Weltraumkolonie aber Rohstoffe aus den Ringen und der oberen Atmosphäre gewinnen

-Titania (Uranusmond)
-> sehr kalt, keine Atmosphäre, Oberfläche aus Gestein, Wassereis, gefrorenem CO2 und Kohlenwasserstoffen, eine vielversprechende Rohstoffkombination; relativ klein, ermöglicht einfache Starts von Raumschiffen

-Oberon (Uranusmond)
-> sehr kalt, keine Atmosphäre, ähnlich Titania

-> andere Uranusmonde:
Die etwas kleineren Monde Ariel und Umbriel sind ebenfalls ähnlich aufgebaut, der fünftgrößte Mond Miranda hat einen erheblich geringeren Gesteinsanteil. Über die kleineren Monde ist nicht viel bekannt.

-Neptun
-> Unbewohnbar, keine feste Oberfläche, wie auch bei den anderen Gasriesen könnte eine Weltraumkolonie aber Rohstoffe aus den Ringen und der oberen Atmosphäre gewinnen

-Triton (Neptunmond)
-> Extrem kalt, Oberfläche aus Wassereis, Methaneis, CO2-Eis und gefrorenem Stickstoff, dünne Stickstoffatmosphäre, relativ geringer Gesteinsanteil an der Oberfläche; "Vulkanismus" mit flüssigem Stickstoff anstelle von Lava. (Die bevorzugte Heimat eines Extremübertakters?)

-andere Neptunmonde:
-> sehr klein, über sie ist wenig bekannt

Kuipergürtel:
-> Außerhalb der Neptunbahn befindet sich der Kupiergürtel mit einer Reihe von Asteroiden und Zwergplaneten, etwa Eris, Pluto oder Makemake. Abgesehen vom Pluto ist über die meisten dieser Objekte, die erst in den letzten Jahren entdeckt wurden nicht viel bekannt. Der Pluto besteht vermutlich aus etwa 70% Gestein und 30% Wassereis, auch Kohlenwasserstoffe dürften vorhanden sein, er besitzt eine dünne Stickstoffatmosphäre, die im _Winter_, also in der Sonnenferneren Phase seiner Umlaufbahn, festfriert. Diese Zwergplaneten sind weit genug von der Sonne entfernt um als Refugium zu dienen, wenn sich diese in einen Roten Riesen verwandelt (was aber noch etliche Milliarden Jahre dauert).


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> -Triton (Neptunmond)
> -> Extrem kalt, Oberfläche aus Wassereis, Methaneis, CO2-Eis und  gefrohrenem Stickstoff, dünne Stickstoffatmosphäre, relativ geringer  Gesteinsanteil an der Oberfläche; "Vulkanismus" mit flüssigem Stickstoff  anstelle von Lava.



Hört sich nach nem Plan an, wann gehts los?


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt ist eine Sache ziemlich erschreckend. Die Leute müssten wirklich die Anforderungen erfüllen, müssten u.a. topfit sein und so wenig Krankheiten wie nur möglich mit "einschleppen". Das würde für den dortigen Genpool aber heißen, dass sozusagen nur bessere oder perfekte Menschen geboren werden. Und das würde irgendwann zu Problemen führen. Vielleicht gibts dann Konflikte zwischen denen und uns. Der erste Marskrieg sozusagen.
> 
> Verdammt das hätte ich als Drehbuch verkaufen können.
> 
> Ach, die Zeit wird schon kommen. Die Frage ist nur, ob wir dann noch genug Ressourcen haben für so eine Expansion bzw. dem ersten Schritt..


 


Irgendwie erinnert mich das fast schon wieder an Brave New World,  mit den perfekten Menschen. Allerdings denk ich nicht, dass sowas  passieren könnte, da würde sicherlich sowas wie eine natürliche  Selektion in Form von Genmutationen und so stattfinden. Mal ganz  abgesehen davon müssten sich ja theoretisch die Menschen da eh irgendwie  anders entwickeln, um sich an dortige Gegebenheiten anzupassen, wer  weiß ob die später dann überhaupt noch irgendwie "menschlich" wären..


----------



## wakey (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

So, jetzt mal zu den lieben Leuten die glauben die Menschheit muss  so dringend erhalten werden und sich unbedingt ausbreiten:

http://i.imgur.com/pZBA5.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/M8BFs.jpg

Genügts denn nicht das wir einen Planeten ruinieren, müssen wir auch noch ansteckend sein?


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

So ein Schmarrn. Was wenn im Eis Parasiten hausen bzw eingefroren sind?

Mit dem Geld was das ganze Projekt verschlingen wird könnten die doch genauso die Wüsten fruchtbar machen. <-- Es erzeugt potenzielle Nahrungsquellen und verschluckt unmengen an CO², zudem wäre die Wasserversorgung doch eh kein Problem da ja die Polkappen schmelzen.


----------



## seltsam (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Fili schrieb:


> (Wobei mir da gleich wieder Doom3 im Hinterkopf rumschwebt, war ja auch auf dem Mars  )


 
lol,der soulcube war mein erster gedanke bei dem Video 


Aber mal ernsthaft,ich wäre da auch gerne dabei,aber glaub kaum , das man da viele chancen hat um ranzukommen.


----------



## ArnoldClover (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ich will ja jetzt kein Spielverderber sein, so tollkühn und unrealistisch diese Planung auch sein mag.
Haben die Menschen von damals nicht das selbe über Leute wie Columbus gedacht? Es muss immer wagemutige Menschen geben die den ersten Schritt wagen. 
Die Nasa schickt lieber ein paar Blecheimer rüber, statt einfach Freiwillige zu suchen die sich darauf einlassen, mit allen Konsequenzen, wahre Helden der Menschheit sozusagen.
Ich fände es wahnsinnig gut wenn das eine seriöse Firma ist die das wirklich durchzieht, mit allen Kraftanstrengungen die dafür nötig sind.
Wenn es nach mir ginge könnten sie direkt die ganzen Bazilliarden Euros haben die wir aktuell den Banken in den Rachen werfen, das wäre um ein vielfacheres sinnvoller in meinen Augen.
Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, ich werde das weiter im Auge behalten, höchst aufregend. Gefällt Mir!

mfg


----------



## headcracker (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Irgendwie muss ich an (T)Raumschiff Surprise denken ... die Marsbesiedlung hat der Erde nicht gut getan. Wir sollten diese Pläne aufhalten, bevor es zu spät ist


----------



## debalz (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Allein durch das globale Medieninteresse müssten schon einige Milliarden zusammenkommen. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es keine Rückfahrkarte gibt - das vereinfacht die Planung und senkt die Kosten. Was das Personal angeht, da gibt es sicher genug Leute die geeignet und willig sind. Gibt genug, die jetzt schon den ganzen Tag auf 15 m² verbringen und auf Monitore starren....


----------



## Medcha (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Da versuchen irgendwelche BWLer wieder einen neuen Weg zu finden, Geld zu machen. Die könnten auch Kondome vetreiben oder Zylinderkopfdichtungen. Egal, was solche Leute machen, sie haben keine Ahnung davon, womit sie es zu tun haben - ist ja auch egal, Hauptsachen Kohle machen. Und da man ja so nicht besonders auffällt, muss es was Knalliges sein. Peinlich...

Wenn wir alle Arschgeigen der Welt aufn MArs verfachten würden, wäre ja erst einmal ein schöner Gedanke, dann haben wir irgendwann wirklilch Mars Attacks!


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Kuipergürtel:
> -> Außerhalb der Neptunbahn befindet sich der Kupiergürtel mit einer Reihe von Asteroiden und Zwergplaneten, etwa Eris, Pluto oder Makemake. Abgesehen vom Pluto ist über die meisten dieser Objekte, die erst in den letzten Jahren entdeckt wurden nicht viel bekannt. Der Pluto besteht vermutlich aus etwa 70% Gestein und 30% Wassereis, auch Kohlenwasserstoffe dürften vorhanden sein, er besitzt eine dünne Stickstoffatmosphäre, die im _Winter_, also in der Sonnenferneren Phase seiner Umlaufbahn, festfriert. Diese Zwergplaneten sind weit genug von der Sonne entfernt um als Refugium zu dienen, wenn sich diese in einen Roten Riesen verwandelt (was aber noch etliche Milliarden Jahre dauert).


 
Bis dahin hat sich das "Problem" Menschheit von selbst erledigt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Menschheit schon in ein paar hunderttausend Jahren vom Angesicht der Erde verschwunden wäre.


----------



## belle (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Seeefe schrieb:


> bei den stürmen da oben bleib ich lieber auf der erde
> mal ehrlich braucht doch nur ein marstornado über die siedlung fegen und weg ist se.
> 
> also das geld kann man diesmal wirklich besser investieren.


 Die Stürme sind auf dem Mars teils schneller, haben aber keine Wucht wegen der dünnen Atmosphäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Eine der grundlegensten Fragen wäre auch ob die Rasselkisten nur für One Way gedacht sind? Ich stelle mal eine gehässige These auf das dort oben kein Brennstoff zu kaufen ist und das Tankstellennetz wohl kaum vorhanden ist auf der Reiseroute. Die ganze Geschichte würde die mögliche Nutzlast nochmal deutlich einschränken. Wäre ja wie zum Bäcker um die Ecke zu fahrern und dabei 30 Liter durch den Auspuff zu jagen.


----------



## ile (3. August 2012)

Die sind vorher eh pleite, ist doch immer so.


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



belle schrieb:


> Die Stürme sind auf dem Mars teils schneller, haben aber keine Wucht wegen der dünnen Atmosphäre.


 
Naja 400km/h aufm Boden und 600 in der Luft find ich ja im Vergleich zu unseren nicht gerade wenig  
Wie will man z.b. bei einer Windgeschwindigkeit von 600km/h ein Raumschiff landen? 

Und koennen die noch Monatelang dauern. Ich wuerde nicht gern aufm Planeten leben wo ich Monatelang nen Roten Himmel ueber mir habe.


----------



## Älsta (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

2023? Bissl spät, findet ihr nicht? Im Dezember ist doch eh alles vorbei...


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Und was soll der Spaß kosten!?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja 400km/h aufm Boden und 600 in der Luft find ich ja im Vergleich zu unseren nicht gerade wenig
> Wie will man z.b. bei einer Windgeschwindigkeit von 600km/h ein Raumschiff landen?
> 
> Und koennen die noch Monatelang dauern. Ich wuerde nicht gern aufm Planeten leben wo ich Monatelang nen Roten Himmel ueber mir habe.



Eine gepflegte Drei Punkt Landung, eine Besenwagen würde man sicherlich schnell zur Hand haben


----------



## mephimephi (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

ich biete selbiges zum Planeten Saturn an, wer will meine Firma mieten?, zum Thema, lächerlicher Quatsch, genau wie damals Grundstücke auf dem Mond verkauft wurden...


----------



## 10203040 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



mephimephi schrieb:


> zum Thema, lächerlicher Quatsch, genau wie damals Grundstücke auf dem Mond verkauft wurden...


 
Diese zwei Dinge kann man gar nicht miteinander vergleiche.


----------



## Lomacil (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Ich hab das jetzt mal alles gelesen und wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
Mal für den Fall dass das wirklich gemacht wird: Kommentare wie, "da müssen ständig Sauerstofflieferungen kommen und fällt mal eine aus sterben alle." ->zum Glück kommen die für die Erde immer pünktlich.
Und wer schon mal was von recycling gehört hat und das nicht nur auf seinen Müll bezieht oder sich überhaupt schon mal mit dem Thema Weltrausflug beschäftigt hat weiß auch dass die nicht die ersten wären die Experimente mit abgeschotteten Lebensräumen gemacht haben.
Die "Siedlung" wird auch sicher nicht über dem Boden gebaut, was erstmal das Problem mit Stürmen und Einschlägen behebt. Es hat ja auch keiner ein Wort von den Planet bewohnbar machen gesagt, sondern einfach nur eine Siedlung aufbauen. Und eh hier irgendwo Geld verbrannt wird kann man auch sowas machen.
So unsinnig und utopisch ist das überhaupt nicht.

Ich finde die Idee auf jedenfall gut, wie schon zuvor gesagt wurde, irgendwer muss ja mal anfangen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Notfalls nimmt einen Installateur mit der während des Fluges eine Notleitung legt. Auch müßte Sprit mit nach oben damit der Slogan " Mars macht Mobil " nicht an Bedeutung verliert


 
Das muss aber ein guter GasWasserScheißler sein, der bei schätzungsweise 200000 Km/h im Raumanzug ne Leitung verlegen kann.


----------



## christian.pitt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wegen dieser News, und vielleicht auch wegen der vielen Kommentare, hab ich etwas gesucht und auch gefudnen: Exodus Erde - Aufbruch zum Mars - Exodus Erde - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

ab Minute 37 kommt der interessantere Teil


----------



## MiToKo (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Von den Vorhanden Rohstoffen auf dem Mars, klingt es ganz akzeptabel, nur müsste man eine Kolonie in der Nähe der Nördlichen Polkappe gründen, da dort mehr Wassereis vorhanden ist. 
Nur Terraforming würde nicht funktionieren, da man zu mindest nicht in geraumer Zeit eine Ausreichende Atmosphäre hinkriegen könnte. Man müsste schon eine geschlossende Kuppel nehmen. 
Wenn man es realisieren wollen würde, wäre es wohl am besten eine Kuppel zu bauen, diese dann mit Hilfe des Kohlendioxideises mit einer Atmosphäre füllen und diese dann vom Kohlenstoff reinigen um ein passendes Koheldioxid/Sauerstoff Gemisch zu schaffen. Wenn das geschafft wäre, könnte man in der Kuppel leben und außerhalb der Kuppel könnte man dann Rohstoffe abbauen. Nur müsste man direkt von Anfang an ein große Menge Strom erzeugen um die Nötigen Schritte durchführen zu können.


----------



## joraku (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



MiToKo schrieb:


> [...] Nur müsste man direkt von Anfang an ein große Menge Strom erzeugen um die Nötigen Schritte durchführen zu können.



Vielleicht hat die Firma ja einen sehr gut funktionierenden Fusionsreaktor wie Herr Stark?


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Die Erzeugung von Ausreichend Energie ist, wie gesagt, definitiv ein Schlüsselproblem; entweder mal legt ein paar tausend Quadratmeter Solarzellen aus oder man baut einen Kernreaktor.

Die Kolonie hätte auf jeden Fall einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Energieverbrauch, >1MW elektrisch sollte man schon mindestens zur Verfügung stellen können.

Sowohl eine ausreichende Menge an Solarzellen als auch die Baumaterialien für einen Kernreaktor ausreichender Leistung müsste man natürlich von der Erde importieren, was sehr aufwendig wäre, alleine aus Gewichtsgründen- aber es geht nicht anders. Der Kernreaktor müsste auch in einer Form transportiert werden, in der er relativ schnell und einfach aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen werden kann.

Ein Kernreaktor hätte auch den Vorteil, dass er sich zum Heizen eignet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Man müßte ja erstmal massenhaft Raketen da hoch jagen damit Material für den Anfang da wäre. Mit Atomstrom wollen die da Oben aber wohl bestimmt nicht auch anfangen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man müßte ja erstmal massenhaft Raketen da hoch jagen damit Material für den Anfang da wäre. Mit Atomstrom wollen die da Oben aber wohl bestimmt nicht auch anfangen?


 
Naja, da Oben wäre es ja egal, wenn dem Atommeiler mal die Brennstäbe durchgehn. Baut mans halt auf der anderen Seite des Planeten.

Aber vielleicht entwickelt bis dahin ja noch jemand sowas wie das Projekt Genesis aus Star Trek 2/3.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Naja aber noch einen Planeten muss man ja nicht versauen wenn man die Menschengeschichte schon kennt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Man müsste schon eine geschlossende Kuppel nehmen.
> Wenn man es realisieren wollen würde, wäre es wohl am besten eine Kuppel zu bauen, diese dann mit Hilfe des Kohlendioxideises mit einer Atmosphäre füllen und diese dann vom Kohlenstoff reinigen um ein passendes Koheldioxid/Sauerstoff Gemisch zu schaffen. Wenn das geschafft wäre, könnte man in der Kuppel leben und außerhalb der Kuppel könnte man dann Rohstoffe abbauen.


 
Wenn ich mir die Oberfläche des Mars so ansehe, erscheint mir das Risiko, dass eine große Kuppel mal von ein paar Steichnchen getroffen wird schon relativ hoch.
Und was dann?
Ist technisch schon sehr schwierig so ein Projekt, man muss so viele faktoren beachten...


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin hat sich das "Problem" Menschheit von selbst erledigt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Menschheit schon in ein paar hunderttausend Jahren vom Angesicht der Erde verschwunden wäre.



Das ist schon sehr großzügig.  Es handelt sich wohl eher um einige hundert Jahre. Siehe Magnetfeldumpolung und damit einhergehendes Abnehmen des Erdmagnetfeldes.  Was das für folgen habeb wird,  können sich hoffentlich die meisten denken.

@Topic: So ein Käse! 
Ob bis dahin der Durchbruch in der Antriebstechnik gelingt,  bezweifle ich. Ich behaupte mal vorsichtig,  dass es ohne Dies nahezu unmöglich wäre den Mars zu besiedeln.


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> Das ist schon sehr großzügig. Es handelt sich wohl eher um einige hundert Jahre. Siehe Magnetfeldumpolung und damit einhergehendes Abnehmen des Erdmagnetfeldes. Was das für folgen habeb wird, können sich hoffentlich die meisten denken.


 
Nur weil sich das Magnetfeld umpolt geht die Welt nicht unter... und wenn doch wäre der Mars ein denkbar schlechter Ort um sich dorthin zurückzuziehen- denn er hat kein Magnetfeld bzw. ein viel schwächeres als die Erde...


----------



## Koyote (5. August 2012)

Oh man, da sieht man mal wieder,was die weiterentwicklung der Menschheit mit sich bringt. 
2023 wird alles von Maschinen kontrolliert sein, die ersten treiben es aufm Mars und Paris Hilton macht ein fantreffen aufm Mond  
Früher sind die Menschen früher verreckt und hatten daher auch nicht so Krankheiten wie heute die Senioren.

Ganz ehrlich, ich will noch 40 Jahre meinen Spaß haben und dann wird die Welt so verunstaltet durch die menscheit sein, dass ich sterben will


----------



## joraku (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Koyote schrieb:


> Früher sind die Menschen früher verreckt und hatten daher auch nicht so Krankheiten wie heute die Senioren.



Du spielst auf Altsheimer an?
Das hatten die auch - nur war das damals nicht bekannt. Auch sind viele Menschen "früher" in einem viel jüngeren Alter gestorben. Erst der medizinische Fortschritt, gepaart mit guter Lebensqualität. sprich sauberes Wasser, regelmäßige Nahrungsaufnahme (), keine Drachen, Bären und sonstigen Ungeheuer mehr in den Wäldern geben uns die Möglichkeit stolze 75 - 100 Jahre alt zu werden.


----------



## Koyote (5. August 2012)

Wenn das so ist will ich mit der heutigen guten Medizin noch paar schöne Jahrzehnte Spaß haben  
Ich hab noch viel vor mir, da kann ich noch einiges erleben.

Was mich Btw. Wundert : auf der Erde fliegt ein Atomkraftwerk in die Luft und viele andere Probleme gibt es und die Menschheit hat nix besseres zu tun als kohle in so einen Schrott zu verpulvern. Aus den 10 heinis da oben wird nie ne saubere Kultur, da iwan nur noch missgeburten rauskommen. Mal paar tausend hochzuknallen und zu versorgen ist doch unmöglich.

Ich sehe es jetzt schon: Passagierraumschiff 747 stürzt nach 8 Monaten und 29 Tagen ab. 500+ tote.  
Das ist zwar jetzt ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen (hab von dem planetenzeug keine Ahnung) aber es wird doch 100% Unfälle geben.


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil sich das Magnetfeld umpolt geht die Welt nicht unter... und wenn doch wäre der Mars ein denkbar schlechter Ort um sich dorthin zurückzuziehen- denn er hat kein Magnetfeld bzw. ein viel schwächeres als die Erde...



Genau das ist auch ein Problem.  Die kosmische Strahlung die auf den Mars auftritt würde jeden Menschen grillen. 

Das gleiche Problem wird die Menschheit auf der Erde auch bald haben.  Das Magnetfeld wird immer schwächer und kann immer weniger kosmische Strahlung abschirmen.  Dazu kommt noch,  dass sich die Sonne gerade in einen äußerst aktiven Zyklus befindet, was auch nicht gerade vorteilhaft bei einen schwächelnden Magnetfeld der Erde ist. 
Forscher haben herausgefunden,  dass sich das Magnetfeld schon mehrmals in der Erdgeschichte umgepolt hat und dies ein natürlicher Zyklus ist,  der heute schon längst überfällig, bzw. schon im Gange ist. Dies geschieht nicht über Nacht. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass sich der magnetische Nordpol, seit Jahrhunderten langer Stabilität,  mitlerweile mit einer Geschwindigkeit von circa 40km pro Jahr bewegt. 

Natürlich wird dadurch die Welt nicht untergehen, aber es wird erhebliche Folgen für das Leben auf der Erde haben. Das ist Fakt! Die Erde und ihre Natur wird sich darauf einstellen und sich wieder erholen,  aber ob das für alle Lebewesen zutrifft, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 

Hier ein interessanter Link dazu:
http://www.politaia.org/eugenik/polsprung-magnetische-polumkehr-und-die-folgen-politaia-org/
(jedoch teilweise mit Vorsicht zu genießen) 

Jetzt aber genug Off-Topic hier.  Das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2012)

das magnetfeld hatte immer höhen und tiefen


----------



## omega™ (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Wenn der Polsprung uns alle grillen würde, dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich nie existiert, in den 4,6 Milliarden Jahren haben schon mehrere dieser Polsprünge stattgefunden.

Es wird 2012 keinen Polsprung geben | Astrodicticum Simplex | ScienceBlogs.de - Wissenschaft, Kultur, Politik


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



			
				omega™;4448888 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Polsprung uns alle grillen würde, dann hätten wir wahrscheinlich nie existiert, in den 4,6 Milliarden Jahren haben schon mehrere dieser Polsprünge stattgefunden.
> 
> Es wird 2012 keinen Polsprung geben | Astrodicticum Simplex | ScienceBlogs.de - Wissenschaft, Kultur, Politik



Natürlich wird 2012 die Welt nicht untergehen, genauso wenig wie dieses Jahr ein Polsprung stattfinden wird. Das habe ich nie behauptet!
Die Natur wird sich immer wieder erholen. Das ist garkeine Frage. Die letzte Umkehrung des Erdmagnetfelds fand vor ca. 780.000 Jahren statt. In dieser Zeit hatte das Leben auf der Erde genug Zeit sich zu regenerieren... ich meine Hallo!? Wir leben im 21. Jh. der Zeitrechnung. Das ist ein Witz, unsere Erde ist circa 4,6 Milliarden Jahre alt.  Der Homo erectus lebte vor 600 000 Jahren circa. Den Homo sapiens gibt es seit circa 120 000 Jahren. Also hatte die letzte Umpolung, kaum negative Folgen, auf die Entwicklung des Menschen, da diese einfach nicht bzw. nur kaum betroffen war.

Sogar mein Physik Lehrer in der 12. Klasse vor ca. 5 Jahren hat uns davon schon erzählt.

Ich will hier auch keine Panik verbreiten oder sowas in der Richtung. Aber es ist einfach Fakt, dass unser Magnetfeld seit 150Jahren immer schwächer wird und sich der magn. Nordpol mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit verschiebt. Dies deutet eindeutig auf eine Umpollung hin. Das dies negative Folgen für das Leben auf der Erde haben wird ist ebenfalls Fakt.
Es gibt auch schon Maßnahmen dagegen, aber das würde hier zu weit gehen. Glaubt nicht, dass irgendwelche Regierungen bzw. RTL und co. darüber berichten würden, dass es Probleme mit dem Erdmagnetfeld gibt, bzw. in naher Zukunft geben wird. Sowas wäre wirtschaftsschädigend und nicht im Sinne einer Regierung.
--> Meine Meinung

Für uns wird das höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso noch keine gravierenden Auswirkungen haben und für unsere Kinder auch nicht. Deshalb Kopf hoch, das Leben genießen und immer optimistisch denken!

Darüber könnte man eigentlich mal nen Thread starten, was ich evtl. mal tun werde, wenn ich genügend Zeit dafür habe.

Grüße

EDIT: Hier mal eine zuverlässige Quelle:
http://www.astronews.com/news/artikel/2010/09/1009-007.shtml


----------



## joraku (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Koyote schrieb:


> Das ist zwar jetzt ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen (hab von dem planetenzeug keine Ahnung) aber es wird doch 100% Unfälle geben.



Aber du weißt doch wie das ist- es ist gefährlicher Auto zu fahren, als das Flugzeug zu nehmen. Das Risiko in der Weltraumfahrt statistisch gesehen zu sterben wird ähnlich gering sein - eben weil hier sehr viel Aufwand betrieben wird. Falls etwas schief geht (undichter Sauerstofftank etc.) fallen die Überlebenschancen jedoch sehr gering aus.


----------



## omega™ (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



jeamal schrieb:


> Natürlich wird 2012 die Welt nicht untergehen, genauso wenig wie dieses Jahr ein Polsprung stattfinden wird. Das habe ich nie behauptet!



Wenn du meinen Post ließt, wirst du mit erstaunen feststellen, dass ich das ganze nie behauptet habe.
Und wenn du dann noch den Artikel der oben in meinen Beitrag verlinkt ist durchgelesen hättest, würdest du auch feststellen, dass am Ende steht, dass so ein Polsprung keine so "gravierenden" Auswirkungen hat.




jeamal schrieb:


> Es gibt auch schon Maßnahmen dagegen, aber das würde hier zu weit gehen.


 
Gegen was, gegen die Umpolung?
Da hat wohl einer zu oft »The Core« gesehen


----------



## jeamal (5. August 2012)

omega schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du meinen Post ließt, wirst du mit erstaunen feststellen, dass ich das ganze nie behauptet habe.
> Und wenn du dann noch den Artikel der oben in meinen Beitrag verlinkt ist durchgelesen hättest, würdest du auch feststellen, dass am Ende steht, dass so ein Polsprung keine so "gravierenden" Auswirkungen hat.



Und wann hab ich gesagt,  dass du sowas behauptet hast?  Du wirst ebenso feststellen,  dass dies nicht der Fall ist.   

Nur find ich die Überschrift deines Links etwas unpassend als Kommentar zu meinem Post: " 2012 wird kein polsprung stattfinden...  ",  was folgte mit Weltuntergang,  Planet X, Verschwörung, Beschwichtigung des ganzen usw. 

Das war nur eine Antwort auf den Link und nicht auf das,  was du gesagt hast.  Entschuldige bitte,  wenn das so rüber kam.  

Außerdem würde ich diesen Beitrag nicht als einzige Wahrheit und Begründung zum Polsprung und dessen Folgen ansehen. 

Jedenfalls ist die Theorie,  dass sowas circa 1000 Jahre dauert schon längst überholt.  Es geht wesentlich schneller... Wenn du dich darüber genauer informierst wirst du das feststellen. 
Das es keine gravierenden Folgen haben wird,  wenn unser Magnetfeld zusammenbricht bzw.  immer mehr schwächelt,  wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 

Wir sollten das auch nicht hier aus diskutieren...  Können gerne über PN weiter darüber quatschen.   oder es macht jemand von uns nen Thread dazu auf!? Bin grad auch nur mitn Handy on.

Grüße

EDIT: The Core hab ich nicht geguckt.  Jetzt werd mal nicht frech und bleib sachlich.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



joraku schrieb:


> Aber du weißt doch wie das ist- es ist gefährlicher Auto zu fahren, als das Flugzeug zu nehmen. Das Risiko in der Weltraumfahrt statistisch gesehen zu sterben wird ähnlich gering sein - eben weil hier sehr viel Aufwand betrieben wird. Falls etwas schief geht (undichter Sauerstofftank etc.) fallen die Überlebenschancen jedoch sehr gering aus.


 
2/5 Space Shuttles wurden waehrend ihrer Laufbahn mitsamt allen Insassen zerstoert, klingt sicher....


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Rechne das stattdessen auf Flüge um und vergleiche das mit Autos oder flugzeugen, vermutlich bist du dann immer noch vergleichsweise sicher unterwegs


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Rechne das stattdessen auf Flüge um und vergleiche das mit Autos oder flugzeugen, vermutlich bist du dann immer noch vergleichsweise sicher unterwegs


 
Insgesamt gab es 135 Space Shuttle Fluege ins All. 2 davon waren fatal. Das heisst, es gibt eine 1.48% Chance das mann nicht lebend zurueck kehrt. Wenn das nach deinem Masstab sicher ist....


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Es gibt nie absolute Sicherheit, sondern nur relative Sicherheit.

Fallen dir zufällig sicherere Routen zum Mars ein? Mir nicht.


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Vielleicht wollen die Holländer dort eine Kolonie errichten um dann die ersten Fußball-Marsmeisterschaften aus zu richten, die sie dann gegen sich selbst Gewinnen und zum erstenmal was erreichen im Fußball. Wenn die sonst wie weiterspielen wie bei der EM wird das auch bis 2023 nix mit einem Titel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



thysol schrieb:


> 2/5 Space Shuttles wurden waehrend ihrer Laufbahn mitsamt allen Insassen zerstoert, klingt sicher....


 
Eine davon bei dem Wiedereintritt in die Erdatmosphäre, was beim Mars wegen der sehr dünnen Atmosphäre ein deutlich geringeres Risiko bedeutet...


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Eine davon bei dem Wiedereintritt in die Erdatmosphäre, was beim Mars wegen der sehr dünnen Atmosphäre ein deutlich geringeres Risiko bedeutet...



Das CO2 dort reibt sich trotzdem prächtig an deinem Raumfahrzeug, was meinste warum die Landekapsel dicke Hitzeschilde hat die morgen in die Atmosphäre eintritt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Erst mal abwarten was jetzt der Marsrover " Curiosity " vollführt


----------



## kühlprofi (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



thysol schrieb:


> Insgesamt gab es 135 Space Shuttle Fluege ins All. 2 davon waren fatal. Das heisst, es gibt eine 1.48% Chance das mann nicht lebend zurueck kehrt. Wenn das nach deinem Masstab sicher ist....


 

Ein Flug ins All wird wohl von keinem Einzigen Teilnehmer als sicher angeschaut. Das kann man auch nicht erwarten. Mit Autos und normalen Flugzeugen, da hat man aber tausende Erfahrungswerte auf die man Rücksicht nehmen kann (im Vergleich noch viel unausgereifter) - in der Raumfahrt wird es da wohl schon etwas enger. 
Wer sich, falls sich das Projekt in x Jahren mal verwirklichen 'würde', auf den Mars schiessen lässt der MUSS damit rechnen dabei zu sterben 
Damit rechnet wohl auch jeder Astronaut.


----------



## BUNDaner (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Sollen Sie alle Holländer ausfliegen! Dann sind wir endlich die dämlichen holländischen LKWs los. 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das CO2 dort reibt sich trotzdem prächtig an deinem Raumfahrzeug, was meinste warum die Landekapsel dicke Hitzeschilde hat die morgen in die Atmosphäre eintritt.


 
Wenn man dann schon mal in die Atmosphäre eingetreten ist, wie gehts denn dann weiter, mit nem Space Shuttle? Free-Style Landung auf unbekanntem Terrain oder wie?


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt nie absolute Sicherheit, sondern nur relative Sicherheit.
> 
> Fallen dir zufällig sicherere Routen zum Mars ein? Mir nicht.


 
Jedenfalls ist die Weltraumfahrt nicht "relativ" sicher.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Fallen dir zufällig sicherere Routen zum Mars ein? Mir nicht.



Was nichts daran aendert das die Weltraumfahrt momentan nicht "relativ" sicher ist.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Eine davon bei dem Wiedereintritt in die Erdatmosphäre, was beim Mars wegen der sehr dünnen Atmosphäre ein deutlich geringeres Risiko bedeutet...


 
1/135 ist immer noch nicht "relativ" sicher, aber recht hast du.


----------



## blackout24 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Verrückt, dass man schon zum Mond min. eine Sekunde Ping hätte, weil selbst das Licht nicht schneller dort ankommt.


----------



## christian.pitt (5. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

sogar 2,56 sec, da das licht auch wieder zurück muss 

quelle: Wie lange braucht das Licht fr die Strecke Erde-Mond?


----------



## Niza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Also ich melde mich ganz bestimmt *nicht* freiwillig 

Zuhause ist es am schönsten :
Hier sind mal viele Punkte die ich vermissen würde :
-Einen Sonnenuntergang am Strand genießen 
-Einen Waldspaziergang machen 
-Die 4 Jahreszeiten genießen 
-Große Auswahl an Essen und Trinken genießen 
-Einfach mal raus und *frische* Luft schnappen 
-Einen schönen Sommertag am Strand oder woanders z.B. am See oder Freibad genießen
usw

*Die sollten mal lieber das Geld und die Forscher dafür einsetzen um die Erde zu retten 
und nicht dafür um von der Erde abzuhauen*.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ZeroX360 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Und dann läuft das ganze wie bei Red Faction ab, ne nicht mit mir.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Niza schrieb:


> *Die sollten mal lieber das Geld und die Forscher dafür einsetzen um die Erde zu retten
> und nicht dafür um von der Erde abzuhauen*.
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza


 
Dafür ist es wohl schon lange zu spät, bzw. wir heutigen Menschen würden niemals auf so viele Dinge verzichten die dafür notwendig wären... 
Meinst du im ernst, dass wir alle so weiterfahren können wie bisher und eine Weltrettungsmaschine bauen können die alle natürlichen sowie durch Menschen verursachten Schäden beseitigt 

Das ist übrigens ein echt genialer Film/Doku den du dir mal anschauen kannst 
HOME - Deutsch (German) 1:33h - YouTube


----------



## Koyote (7. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



joraku schrieb:


> Aber du weißt doch wie das ist- es ist gefährlicher Auto zu fahren, als das Flugzeug zu nehmen. Das Risiko in der Weltraumfahrt statistisch gesehen zu sterben wird ähnlich gering sein - eben weil hier sehr viel Aufwand betrieben wird. Falls etwas schief geht (undichter Sauerstofftank etc.) fallen die Überlebenschancen jedoch sehr gering aus.


 Jo aber stell mal vor, du bist so ein Typ, der zum Mars will und nach 8 Monaten und paar Tagen gibts dann Probleme und du stirbst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Koyote schrieb:


> Jo aber stell mal vor, du bist so ein Typ, der zum Mars will und nach 8 Monaten und paar Tagen gibts dann Probleme und du stirbst



Man wechselt die Antriebsart, klick.


----------



## belle (7. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja 400km/h aufm Boden und 600 in der Luft find ich ja im Vergleich zu unseren nicht gerade wenig
> Wie will man z.b. bei einer Windgeschwindigkeit von 600km/h ein Raumschiff landen?
> Und koennen die noch Monatelang dauern. Ich wuerde nicht gern aufm Planeten leben wo ich Monatelang nen Roten Himmel ueber mir habe.


 
Auf kurz oder lang muss man da wohl in den Untergrund gehen. Vielleicht existiert in der Tiefe ja doch noch etwas Wasser und Wärme, außerdem hat man in einer großen Mine bzw. einem Bunker mehr Platz als in 'nem 2x2 Meter Container. 
Vielleicht könnte man auch auf den Wellness-Zug aufspringen: "Der rote Sand vom Mars tötet Bakterien seit 2 Milliarden Jahren zuverlässig ab."


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> "Der rote Sand vom Mars tötet Bakterien seit 2 Milliarden Jahren zuverlässig ab."



Sehr gut  
Das machen wir, erstes Wellness-Paradies auf dem Mars.
Dazu kommt dann noch "kosmische Strahlenteraphie - das zuverlässigste Mittel im vernichten von Tumoren"


----------



## christian.pitt (7. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



> Naja 400km/h aufm Boden und 600 in der Luft find ich ja im Vergleich zu unseren nicht gerade wenig
> Wie will man z.b. bei einer Windgeschwindigkeit von 600km/h ein Raumschiff landen?



das macht relativ wenig aus, da die luftdichte auf dem mars 6000 mal geringer ist, als auf der erde


----------



## GORGORTHyou (11. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine gewaltige Geldverschwendung - haben wir hier auf der Erde nicht genug Probleme, um die man sich kümmern könnte? Das ist doch nur wieder so ein Spektakel für neureiche Schnösel, die nicht wissen, wie sie ihr Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen sollen.
> 
> Voll unnötig in meinen Augen..


Denk mal anders herum, wenn wir den Mars "erobern" haben wir einen zweiten Planeten, wenn wir die Erde "aufgebraucht haben"


----------



## headcracker (12. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



GORGORTHyou schrieb:


> [...] wenn wir die Erde "aufgebraucht haben"


 
... was zweifelsfrei passieren wird, wenn die Menschheit weiter so mit der Erde umgeht, wie sie es bisher tut.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

das wird so oder so passieren, rohstoffe sind nicht endlich verfügbar

nur die frage wird sein, ob wir überhaupt noch alle rohstoffe ausbeuten können...


----------



## AeroX (12. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

An sich coole Sache, ich gehe aber davon aus das 2023 sehr unrealistisch ist. Mit 2050 kann ich mir das vorstellen, aber vorher..


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



AeroX schrieb:


> An sich coole Sache, ich gehe aber davon aus das 2023 sehr unrealistisch ist. Mit 2050 kann ich mir das vorstellen, aber vorher..


 
Ich denke Leute auf den Mars zu bekommen ist theoretisch heute zumindest technisch schon möglich.
Aber dort zu überleben wird mMn einige Jahrzente dauern. Woher sollen die Rohstoffe kommen usw. ? Wie soll mann dort Moos anpflanzen? da müssten ja abertausende von km2 bepflanzt, bewässert usw. (mit 10 Leuten, na klar 5 pflanzen und 5 bewässern mit Muttis Wasserkanne) und dann einmal ein paar Jahrzentchen warten bis sich eine Atmosphäre bildet (kann man ja ein bisschen Sonnen auf nem Liegenstuhl und die Harry Potter Reihe lesen).  Es ist einfach ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob sich Leben bildet oder ob man auf einem Planeten Leben schaffen will. Toll aber, dass wenigstens der Curiosity-Roboter einige Jahre dort überleben wird


----------



## Jochuter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*

Hi,

klar würde das funktionieren. Mal angenommen "Curiosity" entdeckt dort oben "extrem seltene Erden" - wenn es da nur irgend etwas gibt, womit eine Firma Gewinn erziehlen kann, machen die das sogar noch schneller. 

Oder weil die Niederländer durch die Klimaerwärmung "abzusaufen" drohen, zieht es Sie zu "trockeneren Gefielden"... 

Gruß
Jochuter


----------



## headcracker (21. August 2012)

*AW: Niederländische Firma bietet Umzüge zum Mars ab dem Jahr 2023 an*



Jochuter schrieb:


> Oder weil die Niederländer durch die Klimaerwärmung "abzusaufen" drohen, zieht es Sie zu "trockeneren Gefielden"...
> 
> Gruß
> Jochuter


 
nunja, so trocken wie viele denken ist der Mars ja nicht. Es wurden schon bei ein paar vorangegangenen Mars-Missionen Stellen gefunden, an denen sich unter einer nur wenige Zentimeter dünnen Staubschicht Wassereis befindet. Klar, es ist gefroren, aber es ist Wasser.


----------

